# Which "Toy Hauler"?



## Dadstruck (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm looking for a my first TT to haul quads/motorcycles in and I would like to get some recommendations.  

I need to haul up to 4 quads, and sleep up to 6 (usually 4).  Any insight or thoughts about the National Rage'n 27-T or Weekend Warrior 2600FS?  Any other good quality models I may not have seen???

My tow vehicle is a Ford Excursion V-10 - 3.73, so I think I have enough tow capacity.  Now all I need is the trailer and quads!

Thanks in advance!

Shawn


----------

